
Ask HN: Good Name for a New Programming Language? - wvlia5
Some &quot;goodness&quot; criteria:<p>Make it easily searchable in Google: J, C, D, F, R, Python, Go, would be &quot;bad&quot; names in this regard.<p>Make it memorable, evoke the idea that it&#x27;s a simple, fun, sophisticated, friendly, high-tech language
======
LarryMade2
I didn't look to see if they are already used for anything:

codee, scripty, doodle, rezfun, blinky, strum, tootle, kazoo, uke, ditty,
nosebeep

